# Portions Plan Diet



## kitten (Oct 30, 2010)

hey all,
sorry I haven't been about but I've not been feeling too good and had bad sugars but now I am back and really need to tackle my weight as I am now at 10 stone 10lbs and it is making me extremely uncomfortable and unhappy. I need to get down to around 8 and a half stone eventually but for now any loss is welcomed 
I once followed the british heart foundation portion plan diet which I found very useful. I don't know if any of you are using this yourselves but it catagorizes food into groups, dairy, protein, fats, carbs, fruits and veggies and spare calories and you are given an allowance of each each day. 
the last time i was on a diet i had 1300 calories a day as recomended by the dietician so i will be doing this again and it translate to having 2 protein, 2 dairy, 5 carbs, 6 fruits and veggies, 3 fats and 100 spare cals a day on this plan. so hopefully will see the pounds dropping off. that weight was measured yesterday btw so i will weigh myself again in a week, if that is what you would recomend? and also would it be okay to maybe post my food diary on here to keep me motivated ? or is that just too boring? 
i really really really need to get this weight off
its so hard though
thanks all, 
lucy xx


----------



## MargB (Nov 1, 2010)

You post away - we might all learn bits and pieces.

And - we all know it is hard to shift those pounds.  Sigh.

Ages since I counted calories but when I did it worked.  Pretty sure I was only to consume 1000 per day though.  Could be wrong, often am.


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Kitten,

By all means post your food diary,but also don't forget to post your loss each week in our Total group loss thread. Simply post how much you have lost and add it to the running total!

Good luck


----------

